# Power savings with an induction cooktop



## vaquamo (Feb 10, 2011)

Hey, I moved into an apartment with an old electric GE range. According to the label inside the oven the oven is using 10.2 kW and the cooking plates are using 8.6 kW. I mean, this is amazing.

I saw that portable induction cooktops like Max Burton and Fagor are using only 1800 W (1.8 kW). This is less by five compared to my GE range.So my electric consumption will drop by five too, is that thinking correct?

I'm paying now for a hour of cooking about $ 1.10, with an induction cooktop I would pay about $ 0.25.

So if I invest about $ 100 I will move into the win zone after 100 hours of cooking.

I live alone and do cooking mostly instead of baking, but bake or broil meals about one or two times a week. In my conclusion there is nothing to lose by getting a portable induction cooktop.

What are you thinking?

- Eugene

PS: Induction compatible cookware is available.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Induction is more efficient, but those ratings are not one to one comparable. The 8.6 kW is the rating for the whole cooktop, with each element at full high. Ovens are just plain inefficient at transferring heat. Air is a poor conductor of heat. But what ovens do is not comparable to other forms of cooking.


----------



## kcz (Dec 14, 2006)

The 8.6kW is likely the combined total for all four burners on high, making the average 2.15 kW per burner.  So any savings won't be as dramatic as you've projected.  

However, an induction plate does have a lot of positives.  It heats the pan more quickly than a conventional electric burner, making your total cooking time less, and providing some small amount of savings there.  Based on my Max Burton unit, about 1/2 power is equivalent to the high setting on a conventional stove, thereby using less power as well.  And you may experience some small savings if you run your AC less in the summer after you've abandoned the conventional range.

So you may save some money but it won't be dramatic.  I still think you should get the induction plate (and I recommend the Burton) because its performance is vastly superior to conventional electric.


----------



## vaquamo (Feb 10, 2011)

OK. So there is my logical error. The possible saving amount is not as big as I thought. But a possibility to save some money is still there, but it would take a long time to acquire the spent amount for the induction plate.

I already contacted GE and asked what the meaning of these two numbers is. There are just these two numbers 10.2 / 8.6 with a superscription KW, between the model and serial number.

One for the oven / one for the plates? Maximum / Minimum? I don't know, will see what GE has to say.

But thanks for the quick replies and I will still consider to buy an induction cooktop, because of the advantages listed above.

- Eugene


----------



## trooper (Jan 21, 2011)

Induction plate is a way better tool than my portable butane singe-burner. The only reason I keep it is because it doesn't need an outlet.

Using the induction pads in other kitchens, i've come to love and hate them. It sucks whn you grab the wrong pan, and have to run back to the speedrack for for another pot and transfer what you have to it.

At home I use mostly copper and cast iron. I have a full set of stainless cookware as well, so I could see a place for an induction pad next to my cutting station - but I'd never opt for a full induction setup.

To be honest, I'd rather have a full french top in my kitchen than any individual burner setup. problem with that is a +100 degree kitchen in the summer. Oh well...

Buy the unit, you will be happy with it for single-pot/single-skillet stuff and boiling water for sure.


----------



## beachboy (Feb 20, 2011)

The power savings are not solely based on comparing the power useage. Because it heats up so fast (it's not even funny how fast it is), you get your pans hot and your stuff boiling in a quarter of the time it takes with a standrd range. This is where you save a ton of time (and power).

It also cools down instantly and take not much time to have the surface cold. Also, if you drop anything it doesn't stick because it's cold everywhere except under the pot from the pot's transfering heat to the surface.

We love our induction range We had to buy new pots and pans (All-Clad d5) and they perform well. You need to have good pots and pans as we have tried it with cheaper ones and they tend to loose the "connection" and be very tricky to leave in the right spot.

In the end, I do not regret buying it at all.


----------

